# Main bathroom remodel



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

My friend has a very, very small MAIN bathroom in his house. The dimentions are approx. 5'Wide X 10' Long. Are there any good websites that give ideas, pictures, and so forth of what might give us some realistic ideas. Thank you for your help.


----------



## JakAHearts (Apr 20, 2010)

Im not aware of any sites specific to "small" bathrooms but I did recently shop for thin and shallow vanities. Check out Ikea's line of bathroom prodcuts. They are nice if you like the styling and are only 18 inches deep so they save a good amount of room while providing a signifigant amount of storage. Also, if youre looking for a very modern look, I stuck this vanity (small and thin) http://www.amazon.com/Pegasus-PE714107-18-Inch-Granite-Espresso/dp/B001PA7U02 w/ a matching sink (youll want a 14 inch with this small vanity) from here. http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=vessel+sink&SearchType=Header Not sure if it is your style but it was pretty cheap and looks really rich in my opinion. I got the vanity from Home Depot for 200 bucks, in stock at a local store, though their website says online only. Hope that helps.

Shane


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

JakAHearts said:


> Im not aware of any sites specific to "small" bathrooms but I did recently shop for thin and shallow vanities. Check out Ikea's line of bathroom prodcuts. They are nice if you like the styling and are only 18 inches deep so they save a good amount of room while providing a signifigant amount of storage. Also, if youre looking for a very modern look, I stuck this vanity (small and thin) http://www.amazon.com/Pegasus-PE714107-18-Inch-Granite-Espresso/dp/B001PA7U02 w/ a matching sink (youll want a 14 inch with this small vanity) from here. http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=vessel+sink&SearchType=Header Not sure if it is your style but it was pretty cheap and looks really rich in my opinion. I got the vanity from Home Depot for 200 bucks, in stock at a local store, though their website says online only. Hope that helps.
> 
> Shane


Thanks for your advice. I'll tell my friend about this


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

5x10' is a common bathroom size - as is 5x8'. 5' tub/shower across one end - vanity and toilet one one wall - door opposite end from the tub/shower or in wall opposite the vanity and toilet. I recently remodeled such a 5x10 bathroom. Used a standalone shallow depth 30" wide vanity made a big difference in the actual amount of space available and the feel of spaciousness.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

vsheetz said:


> 5x10' is a common bathroom size - as is 5x8'. 5' tub/shower across one end - vanity and toilet one one wall - door opposite end from the tub/shower or in wall opposite the vanity and toilet. I recently remodeled such a 5x10 bathroom. Used a standalone shallow depth 30" wide vanity made a big difference in the actual amount of space available and the feel of spaciousness.


I've seen tub along one wall vanity against opposite wall which gives you the entire 5 ft for the vanity top and a toilet opposite the door. Not room for linen closet though.


----------

